# 6 weeks and 1 more plan change



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

This is for my new eating plan change and to track how this goes and I really would like to limit this whoring in this because I can not keep things straight if I make a new one each week.  You know I love to talk but I will talk in whores threads and open threads.  So feel free to come by and say hi but please please please no whoring. Or an even better idea, lets whore up my old journal     WHORE AWAY!!!!!!!  Cause I love talking to you all


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

Workouts fore the rest of the week:

Friday: 20 min AM Cardio, Shoulders & Abs
Saturday: REST


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

8/22/03 


20 minutes cardio at 5:15am on the elliptical


I am overriding my schedule and taking my rest day today, I am just getting off work, 45 minutes late after pulling a twelve hour day yesterday and I did cardio this morning and my brother is in town from school so I am going to see him.  I will do shoulders and abs tomorrow and 20 minutes of cardio cause i like to do it.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

Eating Plan starting 8/22/03

fri: no carb
sat: low carb
sun: no carb
mon: low carb
tue: (when bf is scheduled) no carb
wed: high carb
thur: low carb
then next friday start the plan


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

Friday 8/22/03

No Carb Day:
6:30am-5 whites, 1 whole, 1tbsp salsa
9:30am-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp
12:30pm-4oz chicken, 2 cups brocolli, 1 tsp flax
3:30pm-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp
7pm-4oz steak, 1 cup lettuce


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 22, 2003)

Your calories seem awfully low.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

ask j'bo and i think jodi had some input here.........


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

This is directed to J'bo....I am curious what all the fuss is about hemp oil, can you please explain?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> Your calories seem awfully low.



Her calories are low...this is a no carb day and she is competing in 6 weeks...she needs to lose 10% bf.

Thanks for looking out


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This is directed to J'bo....I am curious what all the fuss is about hemp oil, can you please explain?



i did not want to put all the hemp info here TP...so i created a thread *HEMP*...if you would like anymore information let me know 

i usually tell my clients to switch from Flax to Hemp every second month.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Eating Plan starting 8/22/03
> 
> fri: no carb
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll find that thread, thanks.

The goal is to lose 10% more bf in six weeks?  How much dose she weigh now?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

as of two days, unfortunately weighed at night, 136lbs


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

and I am 5'2"


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

So your hope is to lose 14 pounds of fat in 6 weeks?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

The ideal bf% would be 10% and although it is a high goal it is the goal...if she comes in at 12% we would be happy. 

Jodi. 
I have to rearrange her days because of her bodyfat testing next week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

Why does her schedule affect her bodyfat testing, or rather, vice versa?

Ah, so the goal is 10% BF, not a 10% drop.  So what is she now?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

as of right now I don't know.  I am getting tested on Tuesday and as of 4-5 weeks ago, it was measured underwater at 26% and calipers at 24%,


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

we will find out next week.
probably 17-18%

she bloats quite easily and will blow up if i take her from 1000cal to 1700cal. bloating causes her to stress and then she holds even more water.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

ha ha and i am holding water today


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 22, 2003)

yes it is highly possbile to lose 14 lbs in 6 weeks .  1-2 lbs a week then blow out 6 -8 lbs of water last week.   I agree with j'bo becuase her body is very carb sensitive and blows up an mention of word carbs.  The 2 day carb up for her would not be benefical becuae she is not lean enough if she was under 15% I would day yes but to have one carb one day every 7 days should be enough to stroked metabolism and to keep her in fat burning mood.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

thank you.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 22, 2003)

I think that clarifies things : )


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

NO CARB DAYS: MON, WED, FRI
meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa
meal two: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
meal three: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp
meal four: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, cucumbers
meal five: steak and 1 cup lettuce

*2x 2ml clen (pre-meal one and meal three)
*BCAA's= 2 pre-workout, 3 post workout, 3 at bed time
*green tea with 3 meals

LOW CARB DAYS: TUE, SAT
meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa, 1/2 cup oats
meal two: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, tomato
meal three: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp, 1/2 cup brown rice
meal four: 1 scoop protein, cucumbers
meal five: steak and 1 cup lettuce

*2x 2ml clen (pre-meal one and meal three)
*BCAA's= 2 pre-workout, 3 post workout, 3 at bed time
*green tea with 3 meals
*100mg r-ALA with meals 1 and 3

HIGH CARB DAYS: THUR, SUN
meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 grapefruit
meal two: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, tomato and cuces
meal three: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp, 3/4 cup brown rice, 1/2 grapefruit
meal four: 1 scoop protein, 3oz yams, 1/2 cup brown rice
meal five: steak, 2 cups of veggies

*2x 2ml clen (pre-meal one and meal three)
*BCAA's= 2 pre-workout, 3 post workout, 3 at bed time
*green tea with 3 meals
*100mg r-ALA with meals 1,2,3 and 4


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

The last two weeks workout plan

Workouts

Arms & Abs (tuesday)
Superset 1: Standing DB Curls: 12, 10, 8, 8
Superset 1: Lying DB Extensions: 12, 10, 8, 8

Superset 2: Incline DB Curls: 3 sets of 8
Superset 2: Standing BB Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Triset: Preacher Curls: 3 sets of 8
Triset: Dips: 3 sets of 12
Triset: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 10

Triset: Crunches: 3 sets of 30
Triset: Seated Leg Tucks: 3 sets of 30 reps
Triset: Seated Medicine Ball Twists: 3 sets of 15 per side


Legs  (wednesday)
Smith Machine Low Squats: 12, 10, 8, 6
High and Narrow Leg Press: 12, 10, 8, 6

Superset 1: BB Squats: 3 sets of 10
Superset 1: Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Superset 2: DB SL Deads: 3 sets of 10
Superset 2: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10

Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 15


Shoulders & Abs (friday)
Superset 1: DB Press: 10, 8, 12, 6
Superset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 10, 8, 12, 6

Superset 2: Front DB Laterals: 3 sets of 8
Superset 2: Bent Over Cable Laterals: 3 sets of 8

Superset 3: Upright BB Rows: 3 sets of 8
Superset 3: Lying Side Laterals: 3 sets of 8

Triset: Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 30
Triset: Plank Holds: 3 sets of 45 sec
Triset: Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15


Chest & Back (sunday)
Superset 1: Smith Machine Flat Bench Press: 12, 10, 8
Superset 1: Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 8

Superset 2: Incline DB Press: 12, 10, 8
Superset 2: Close Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 8

Superset 3: Swiss Ball Pullovers: 3 sets of 10
Superset 3: Bent Over BB Rows: 3 sets of 8


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

Sunday Aug.24th (chest & back)
Cardio: 25min in am

superset 1: palms in chins: 4 sets of 10reps
superset 1: pushups: 4 sets of failure

superset 2: bent-over cable rows: 4 sets of 8reps
superset 2: db incline flyes: 4 sets of 12reps

triset 1: seated rope cable rows: 4 sets of 10reps
triset 1: cable crosses: 4 sets of 12reps
triset 1: wide grip overhand chins: 4 sets of 6reps

Monday Aug.25th  
Cardio: 25min in am

Tuesday Aug.26th (arms and abs) 

Rope Pulldowns: 4 drop sets until failure

superset 1: cable curls: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: rope hammer curls: 3 sets of 12reps

triset 1: dips: 3 sets of 10reps
triset 1: lying bb extensions: 3 sets of 12reps
triset 1: db kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps

triset 2: decline 15lb crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: reverse crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: standing rope crunches: 3 sets of 20reps

Wednesday Aug.27th  
Cardio: 25min in am

Thursday Aug.28th (legs)

superset 1: leg extensions: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: bb narrow squats: 3 sets of 10reps

superset 2: hack squats: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 2: seated leg curls: 3 sets of 12reps

superset 3: db plie squats: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 3: adductors: 3 sets of 15reps

Friday Aug.29th 
Cardio: 45min 

Saturday Aug.30th 
REST

Sunday Aug.31st (shoulders and abs) 
Cardio: 25min in am

triset 1: seated bb military press: 4 sets of 8reps
triset 1: seated db laterals: 4 sets of 8reps
triset 1: bent over rears: 4 sets of 8reps

superset 1: db front raises: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 1: upright db rows: 3 sets of 12reps

triset 2: roman chair tuck raises (hold for 4 sec): 3 sets of 10reps
triset 2: v-sits off bench (out for 15sec in 5sec): 3 sets of 10reps
triset 2: plank holds: 3 sets of 45sec


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

oh my goodness i am going to die and love doing it    I am freak, like my little  leg gal    YEAH!!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

i got tired typing that baby out 
shouldnt you be doing cardio shorty?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

8/23/03

Shoulders & Abs (friday)
Superset 1: DB Press: 10, 8, 12, 627.5lbs, 27.5, 22.5lbs, 22.5
Superset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 10, 8, 12, 67.5lbs, 7.5lbs, 5lbs, 5lbs

Superset 2: Front DB Laterals: 3 sets of 815lbs, 12.5, 12.5/10
Superset 2: Bent Over Cable Laterals: 3 sets of 810lbs x 3 sets

Superset 3: Upright BB Rows: 3 sets of 840lbs x 3
Superset 3: Lying Side Laterals: 3 sets of 83x5lbs

Triset: Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 30 90lbs
Triset: Plank Holds: 3 sets of 45 sec
Triset: Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15



AHHHHHHHHHH   MY SHOULDERS AND MY ABS HURT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

8/23/03 Food

9:00am-5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp salsa, 1/2c oats
12pm-4oz chicken, 1/2c brown rice, 2c brocolli
(Train)
2pm-1 scoop protein, 1tsp hemp, tomato
5pm-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp
8pm-4oz steak, 1c lettuce


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

Adding to J's schedule, Monday, Wednesday and Saturday are tanning days and posing 30 minutes a day.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

how you feeling today shorty?
you liken the carbs?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

i am feeling great, but still get wiped out after a good workout.  Yes the carbs are great, going to suck tomorow


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2003)

That's all I'll say, cause I'm not allowed to whore


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

Jenny is so funny :evil;

Shorty...just think about all the food on the high carb days


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

I just had my eggs and I want more    but it is ok, i love my protein i get to eat in three hours


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

Food for 8/24/03

8:30am: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa
11:30am: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
2:30pm: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp
5:30pm: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, cucumbers
8:30pm: steak and 1 cup lettuce


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I just had my eggs and I want more    but it is ok, i love my protein i get to eat in three hours



  feel the same way about bagels and ice cream


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

8/24/03 Workout

Cardio: 25min in am on incline treadmill 12%-15% incline

superset 1: palms in chins: 4 sets of 10reps 4sets with assist 5,6,7,8
superset 1: pushups: 4 sets of failure15,14,15,12

superset 2: bent-over cable rows: 4 sets of 8reps100lbs, 100lbs, 110lbs
superset 2: db incline flyes: 4 sets of 12reps3x20lbs

triset 1: seated rope cable rows: 4 sets of 10reps60lbs, 60lbs, 50lbs, 50lbs
triset 1: cable crosses: 4 sets of 12reps40lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs, 30lbs
triset 1: wide grip overhand chins: 4 sets of 6repsassist= 11, 12, 12, 12


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

and if you tell me it is ben and jerry's i may have to throw away your chocolate and peanut butter cookies


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

no no no i am not eating ice cream silly...bagel and eggs.

pam can you do your weights and cardio in the am?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah on the weekends i can, in the week maybe, i would have to try.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

never tried doing AM weights.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

if i were to do weights and cardio in the AM would that mean eat one meal then train or go on an empty stomach???


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

8/25/03

25 minutes AM cardio on the treadmilll at increasing incline starting at 12% to max incline at 15%, was sweating like a pig

6:30am: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa, 1/2 cup oats
9:30am: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, tomato
12:30pm: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp, 1/2 cup brown rice
3:30pm: 1 scoop protein, cucumbers
7pm: steak and 1 cup lettuce

suppossed to be a nice night so I think I may go roller blading or for a walk


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> if i were to do weights and cardio in the AM would that mean eat one meal then train or go on an empty stomach???



Do not try to train in the AM on an empty stomach, this is a great way to lose muscle, you have just gone 8-10 hours without any food, your already eating extremely low calories and way to low carbs.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

this is all taken care of this was a non carb day talking  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> Do not try to train in the AM on an empty stomach, this is a great way to lose muscle, you have just gone 8-10 hours without any food, your already eating extremely low calories and way to low carbs.



She is only to do cardio on an empty tummy. Lifting sessions should be done with food in the tummy.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

Why?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

why what?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> She is only to do cardio on an empty tummy. Lifting sessions should be done with food in the tummy.



Why this.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

Just curious as to reasoning.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

food in stomach means breakfast wait 1.5 -2 hours then train !!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

so she doesnt puke and has energy to lift...she cant wake up after not eating for 10 hours and do a 1.5 hour workout.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

ok people i know this, no arguing in my journal


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey shorty.   your sweatin' good!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

hey hottie, nice arms    hmmmmmmm bad thoughts


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

bad thoughts huh? Well today is the day to have em.. I depressed today. Its so nice out and smelling like fall is coming soon... Winter... the fireplace snuggly season with no one to snuggle with!! especially up in Syracuse..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

well i am with you on that too...nothing better then snuggling in winter...especially when its -45  k now i am depressed. 

jb have you ever thought of maybe being with a "good for now" rather than "good forever" guy? thought has crossed my mind lately


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

hey NEVER SETTLE, only bad things come from that


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Y r you depressed, Jbo?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> bad thoughts huh? Well today is the day to have em.. I depressed today. Its so nice out and smelling like fall is coming soon... Winter... the fireplace snuggly season with no one to snuggle with!! especially up in Syracuse..



  Don't think like that.....that someone can pop up anyday, you never know.....Just have to be patient.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

GO DJ!!!!!!  Love the advice!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

SS...your right nothing comes out of settling...but what if you decide to settle just to get some company every once in a while?

DJ...just down is all...its rainy and i want to be at home and doing something i love...going down to 12 this week and that means snow is coming and my fun time is over...just need some hugs and kisses from someone i care about is all


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

I wanna cuddle


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

i think that you all need to seriously come to Banff in Jan for my Birthday and we can all snuggle.....we can call it a Love Bed


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

hey don't forget my birthday


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

better be a big bed to fit my fat ass LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

J'bo has got a good idea.......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> GO DJ!!!!!!  Love the advice!!!!!!!




You know wassup hun.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

ha ha i do know.............


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> better be a big bed to fit my fat ass LOL



who said that you were invited...big ass 

love beds are funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

i am going to start saving as soon as this dang show is done and i have money again


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG - I would LOOOOVE a love bed... A love bed and a love bug... 

And J - I always think "good for now".. Thats why Im in this mess in the first place.. I never think good forever. And now that Im thinking it, I threw them all away.. 

cuddle?? whats that?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry i will hush now


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'll live through you and your man shorty..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

ha ha two days and counting, going to nap on the plane for a lte night


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

jealous... jealous ...jealouss...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

shorty, everyone always manages to whore wherever you have a journal open dont they??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

you know i think I should put a white flag up and surrender to whoring, cause I do it too


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

you never realize how much you have to talk about until your journal is three pages longer than it was five minutes ago huh?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

stop it you whores....whore hangout.------------------>


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

Jb_427 will be in NYC in eastern USAS in nov week before nationals : )


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

you guys PLEASE PLEASE stop whoring this journal up i cant monitor a damn thing when there is all this crap in here.
that includes me.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

can whore in mine LOL  Time to eat before I bite another cleints head off. If i'm snappy  appologize guys


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

at least you recognize that your being a bitch


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

K Bye......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

Morning SS......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow you beat me to it, hello     I am ready to nap already  lol


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

8/26/03 No Carb Day

6:15am: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa
9:15am: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
1:15pm: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hempTrain
4:15pm: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, cucumbers
Shopping for clothes to go to cali
8:00pm: steak and 1 cup lettuce


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

8/26/03 Lunch Time Arm and Ab workout

5am 25 minutes elliptical cardo and was sweating like a pig when I left  

Rope Pulldowns: 4 drop sets until failure
1st-70lbs and down to 20lbs OMG!!!!!!!
2nd-60lbs and down to 20lbs
3rd & 4th-50lbs and down to 20lbs

superset 1: cable curls: 3 sets of 12reps50lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs
superset 1: rope hammer curls: 3 sets of 12reps50lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs

triset 1: dips: 3 sets of 10repsNO ASSIST FOR ALL THREE!!
triset 1: lying bb extensions: 3 sets of 12reps30lbsx 3 and could not finish last set only got to 11
triset 1: db kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps12.5, 12.5, 10lbs

triset 2: decline 15lb crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: reverse crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: standing rope crunches: 3 sets of 20reps

AND J I friggin almost  doing these, they hurt so bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

i wanta go shopping too  i woke up at 4am and ate and then went to bed for an hour then to train for 1.5 hours then to work...you proud shorty? plus i got to 70lb pulldowns


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

were those rope pulldowns, holy cow chica, you are getting super strong.    I need to go shopping, I finally am letting myself afer three years slowly, but i got so many summer clothes I need to start getting fall and winter clothes     Plus I need a cut outfit to out in down in cali


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

a cut outfit? or cute outfit  you dieters 
those were v-bar pulldowns yep. i am strong cause i now weight 145  i need to go buy clothes cause i dont fit into anything.
hey wheres han? he ok?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't know, he may working, I don't know,   yes a cute outfit.    Ok you weigh ten more pounds them me so shut it missy!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ... i am strong cause i now weight *145*



holy cow ... I might need to gain a few pounds


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

no i need to drop a few  trainer wants me to get to 150lbs though


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

yikes


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

150lbs  quality not quanity !!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

Still....................YIKES


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

advantages for working out in the morning


1. can actually gain lean muscle mass alot easier and drop weight alot quicker.

2. can take advantage of carb tampering so you can get into fat burning mode alot faster without worrying about carbs being stored as fat.

3. have rest of day to do what you want 
4. gives you energy boots rest of the day.

5. for time convience 40 minutes weight training followed by 30 minutes of cardio 4-5 days a week would be optimum for a woman trying to lean out.

6. lets trips to gyms and less laundry ansd showers


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> a cut outfit? or cute outfit  you dieters




Hey shorty! no whoring in here today huh?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

nope, j at all the whores  LOL


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

psst.. J's not here!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't whore I just Gig LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

gig????


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

whoring = female
gigging = male


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

wow that is a new word for me today.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

he is no gig...itd jig as in jigalo 

ok i am a confessed whore...you just cant do it without me 

shut it HAN! i am trying my best....never seen you diet for 8 straight months...SO SHUT IT 

i am lifting heavier then ever that means i must be gaining some muscle...plus i still have abs  

that was for HAN.

shorty when you going?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

I just got back, I hit 70lbs on my first set for my drop set for push downs


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

HIGH CARB DAYS  8/27/03

7:00am: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 grapefruit
10:00am: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, tomato and cuces
1:00pm: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp, 3/4 cup brown rice, 1/2 grapefruit
4:00pm: 1 scoop protein, 3oz yams, 1/2 cup brown rice
7:00pm: steak, 2 cups of veggies


OMG  I thought I would be so excited for this day, and I love the food and all, but this is so much food!!!!!  My little tummy had shrank so much that it gets poofy and bloated eating     but I am loving the food  

Oh and no gym today but 25 minutes AM cardio on the elliptical and I went tanning


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

LOOKING AWESOME GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What does Hemp oil taste like??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

SS ... did you ever get your bf% measured?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok yeah I did and I am way excited, I dropped upwards or more then 4% in four weeks and I lost 4.5 pounds in the last 5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!

And by the way this may be more food at one time but I eat and two hours later I am freaking starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Stacey I have been to say hi to you today   Your days are so cute I love reading your notes and between you and hiker you make me smile.  Love you too NT


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey there cutestuff! (that's your new name  )  I bet tanning felt good this morning, it's kind of chilly here today. I went for a hike in Forest Park with a friend it was so fun! 

Your meals are looking great. Can you send me some of your motivation please? Maybe drop it by on your way home?  I think I need something to train for...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok yeah I did and I am way excited, I dropped upwards or more then 4% in four weeks and I lost 4.5 pounds in the last 5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And by the way this may be more food at one time but I eat and two hours later I am freaking starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Stacey I have been to say hi to you today   Your days are so cute I love reading your notes and between you and hiker you make me smile.  Love you too NT



4% is great!  Good work!!

:blush: ... thank you


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow!  That's so great about your bodyfat


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

oh your motivation is my motivation too, a trip to Europe and time spent with the loved ones    you guys are all so wonderful


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey SS, from you number one east coast fan


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks sawheet!!!!! Sorry been so quiet, busy day at work again, but is good, keeps my mind off leaving.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

awww thank you honey! I don't get online as much as I use to...but try to report As much as I can!!!

Congrats on the bodyfat drop!!! Thats AWESOME~ YOU ROCK!! 

I'm hungry tooooo between meals.. its sooo bad.. I have to chew gum (which I no is bad) its sugarfree but still!~! Better than eating something Bad I would regret!

Take care cutie!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats, pam
Just took a while to get your stubburn body moving and now you are on your way


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 28, 2003)

Work it, SS!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

you know what i think of you hun  :


----------



## sawheet (Aug 28, 2003)

Word!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok you guys all rock    

Low Carb Day-  NO BLOATING FROM YESTERDAY!!!!

9am- 5 whites, 1 whole, 1/2c oatmeal
12pm-1scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp, tomato
3pm-4oz chicken, 1/2c brown rice, 2c brocolli, 1 tsp flax
7pm-4oz steak, lettuce
10pm-1 scoop protein, cucmbers


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

8/28/03 Leg Day  

superset 1: leg extensions: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: bb narrow squats: 3 sets of 10reps

superset 2: hack squats: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 2: seated leg curls: 3 sets of 12reps

superset 3: db plie squats: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 3: adductors: 3 sets of 15reps


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

no ... you rock SS!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

not without the suppot and motivation from you guys, seriosly, i think i would have lost my mind by now without you guys


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree woman-- you totally Rock!!! What date is your comp again? End of october right???

hope your having a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> not without the suppot and motivation from you guys, seriosly, i think i would have lost my mind by now without you guys



it's funny how this group grows on ya 

If you do something stupid, there's enough friends here that something one of them says hits where it needs to and things get straightened out.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

It is amnazing how what I do and how I feel matters when I am typing on this board.  I lvoe it, I feel as if I know some of you so well and I can't wait to get to know you all so much more.  It is amazing to me how close knit everyone here.  I love it!!!!!!


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

omg, you make me feel like eating the way you do LOL i feel so dirty compared to you LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 28, 2003)

Psssst...... SS..... How you doin?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

I am bored outa my skull, i am sitting in a 4500 square foot houe all alone and it is perfectly sunny outside and no one to go outside with    otherwise I am golden, how are??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> omg, you make me feel like eating the way you do LOL i feel so dirty compared to you LOL



she said .................. dirty ..................  ..............


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 28, 2003)

SS, Get out & build that base tan.......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok I lied, I may not be bloated, but my legs are so pumped, I put on my shorts to go for a walk, and they are so pumped and my arms are too, from all those carbs yesterday, no bloat but pumped, all of me.


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 28, 2003)

-GOTTA LUV THAT!!!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 28, 2003)

Way to go SS!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

great to here about you not being bloated with the carbs from yesterday hun...thats exactely what we want...full but not bloated. Your doing awesome and are on a great roll...next week we may add a bit more cardio...but we will see.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 28, 2003)

Even when she is nor feeling well, words of encouragment from the mentor to the student........I am welling up!!   Lova ya both, SS, Jbo!!!!


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 29, 2003)

Morn SS, Early w/o...keep enjoyin' SF & "ALL" it has 2 offa'..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

sawheet your so dramatic hun


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm glad some one is motivated becuase I'm losing mine.  Last night it just felt like I was going thorugh the motions of the work out even though I'm stronger then I ever been I just don't feel like i'm were i want or need to be and its coming fast too.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

why dont we hop over to your journal and chat about it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

8/29/03 No Carb Day

9:45am: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa
12:45pm: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
3:45pm: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp
6:45pm: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, cucumbers
9:45pm: steak and 1 cup lettuce

45 minutes cardio in the AM on a stairmaster


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

morning beautiful.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

hiya hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

I NEED SEX  just cheap plain old sex


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

jk...i just need a hug


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> she said .................. dirty ..................  ..............



LOL im sooo serious. shortstuff is a big inspiration LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> It is amnazing how what I do and how I feel matters when I am typing on this board.  I lvoe it, I feel as if I know some of you so well and I can't wait to get to know you all so much more.  It is amazing to me how close knit everyone here.  I love it!!!!!!



HEY  I totally Agree with you girl!! I am closer to some of the people on here than I am with my inperson friends..
and want to become closer with lots other!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

And I'm with Ashytn -- I totally admire SS!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

me too


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> I NEED SEX  just cheap plain old sex



LMAO everywhere i go the girls are in heat LOL - that makes life tough for an innocent lass like me. LOL yea right


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

innocent lass huh  if your friends with my in-heat-JB then i know thats a crock of ka ka.  right JB


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> LMAO everywhere i go the girls are in heat LOL - that makes life tough for an innocent lass like me. LOL yea right



No complaints over here........

J'bo -- Are you serious? Cheap sex is all you need?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

OMG  I go do cardio, at and lay outside for while and you all whore up a storm in here  LOL     J we all need cheap hot sex, everyone does.  even me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

i was joking...i can give myself cheap sex  i just need a little lovin is all  well iam not feeling well so i am heading home for the day...will chat with you later this evening.  loves hun.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

ok bye hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 30, 2003)

Monday Sept.1st (chest & back)
Cardio: 25 min HIIT on bike

superset 1: V-Bar Pulldowns: 4 sets of 10reps
superset 1: Pec Dec: 4 sets of 10reps

superset 2: Bent-Over DB Rows: 4 sets of 8reps
superset 2: DB Flat Flyes: 4 sets of 12reps

triset 1: Seated V-Bar Rows: 4 sets of 10reps
triset 1: Incline Smith Press: 4 sets of 12reps
triset 1: Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4 sets of 6reps

Tuesday Sept.2nd
Cardio: 35min on high incline tread

Wednesday Sept.3rd (arms and abs) 

Bench Dips w/ plate: 4 sets until failure

superset 1: Long Bar Curls: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: DB Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12reps

triset 1: Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10reps
triset 1: Lying Cable Extensions: 3 sets of 12reps
triset 1: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps

triset 2: Decline 15lb Crunches: 2 sets of 20reps
triset 2: Reverse Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Kneeling Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 20reps

Thursday Sept.4th
Cardio: 35min HIIT on cross trainer

Friday Sept.5th (legs)

superset 1: Low Smith Squats: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10reps

superset 2: Adductors: 3 sets of 15reps
superset 2: Walking Lunges: 3 sets of 8reps

superset 3: Leg Press: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 3: Hack Sqauts: 3 sets of 10reps

Saturday Sept.6th (shoulders and abs) 

triset 1: Seated Smith Military: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: Bent Over Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps

triset 2: DB Overhead Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 2: Standing DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 2: Lying Incline Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps

triset 3: Front DB Raises: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 3: Seated Cable Rear Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 3: DB Shrugs: 2 sets of 10 reps

Megaset: 2 sets
15 lb swiss ball crunches: 15reps
15 lb decline crunches: 10reps
15 lb oblique raises: 5reps each side
hanging oblique lifts: 5reps each side
decline reverse crunches: 10reps
bench v-sits: 10reps 

Sunday Sept.7th
REST

Monday Sept.8th
Cardio: 45 min (20 HIIT on tread, 25 high incline tread)


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 30, 2003)

you are wonderful hottie and we may have a dead BF soon if he doesn't pull his head out of his ass.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 30, 2003)

the smell must be aweful in there 
just be a little more tolerent then usual cause when it comes closer to comp time we tend to be more edgy.
but then again i am sure its just him


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 30, 2003)

well he never say sanything, like oh you look great or oh you are doing so goodf, it is always why why why why, and be careful and do this and telling me oh yuou might want to wear this instead, AHHHHHH, and I am slowly seeing him and his roommate are so selfish it is driving me nuts.  Don't get wrong I love the guy but OMG he needs to have to share and work around others mroe often.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 30, 2003)

thats men for yah...period.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 30, 2003)

this belongs in the man bitch thread


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 31, 2003)

OK I did my workouts except for today, we just got back from San Fran, long two days and am exhausted but had a great time, so tomorrow will be my AM 25 min cardio and my workout that was scheduled for today.  Oh and don't worry I walked around San Fran for like 4 hours today.  Ok will post on tuesday.  Love everyone


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

i miss you


----------



## Stacey (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey honey!! Sorry your bf never said anything about you looking good!!! My Hubby is like that, and it drives me NUTS!!!
I'm sure you look Totally awesome!!!!!


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 1, 2003)

SS & Stacey....thought it was just me...if anyone should notice & SAY SO it should be them..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i think that the problem with her bf is that he doesnt say anything but she looks great. 

we all know she is phenominal though 

btw SHORTY I MISS YOU COME BACK NOW darren has had you enough its my turn


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 2, 2003)

I agree..that's what I am sayin' our bfs,gfs, husbands, wives & whateva elsa should b the 1st 1s 2 compliment us or atleast verbalize that they notice!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

OK I am back now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Heartpump    HI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

hi honey...i was almost in tears cause i missed yah so much...gotta smile now ...psst pm.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey SS! 

You are doing so great and I am SO proud of you!!  I'm sorry Darrens doesn't give you enough compliments, do I need to get over there and kick his ass?  I'm sure J'bo would help me


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

OK


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

yes i already have one of my boys heading down there as we speak to give him a little beatin


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

9/1/03  (workout from Sunday)

Cardio: 25 min HIIT on bike then 25 min cardio on elliptical

triset 1: seated bb military press: 4 sets of 8reps - 25lbs, 20lbs, 20, 20
triset 1: seated db laterals: 4 sets of 8reps-5lbs x 4 straight armed
triset 1: bent over rears: 4 sets of 8reps10lbs, 10/5lbs, 5lbs

superset 1: db front raises: 3 sets of 10reps10lbs x 4 sets
superset 1: upright db rows: 3 sets of 12reps15lbs x 3

triset 2: roman chair tuck raises (hold for 4 sec): 3 sets of 10reps
triset 2: v-sits off bench (out for 15sec in 5sec): 3 sets of 10reps
triset 2: plank holds: 3 sets of 45sec 


OMG  I THOUGHT i was going to die, I was so tired after this workout and then doing HIIT and normal cardio, I was exhausted when I left and looked as if I had been in the shower in my clothes.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

9/1/03  NO CARB DAY

9am-5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp salsa
12pm-1scoop protein, 1tsp flax
3pm-4oz chicken, 2c brocolli, 1tsp flax
6pm-1scoop protein, 1tsp flax, cuces
9pm-4oz steak, 1c lettuce


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

9/2/03 Low Carb Day

5:30am- 5whites, 1 whole, 1/2c oats
9am- 1scoop protein, 1tsp hemp, tomato
12pm-4oz chicken, 1/2c brown rice, 2c brocolli
3pm-1scoop protein, 1tsp hemp, cuces
7pm-4oz steak, 1c lettuce


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

you know who?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

8/28/03  LEG WORKOUT

superset 1: leg extensions: 3 sets of 12reps 3x70lbs
superset 1: bb narrow squats: 3 sets of 10reps3x90lbs

superset 2: hack squats: 3 sets of 10reps3x55lbs
superset 2: seated leg curls: 3 sets of 12reps3x60lbs

superset 3: db plie squats: 3 sets of 10reps3x60lbs
superset 3: adductors: 3 sets of 15reps3x80lbs


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Shorty! Welcome back to OR! Boys are silly, they just don't realize what we need to hear. Sometimes you have to knock them over the head with a hammer or other heavy object. Maybe a freeweight?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

He he I start crying and that usually helps or i make him go shopping for like 6 hours


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

ahh the shopping method....i love that one.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah they turn around really fast, especially if you go to a store that has a whole floor dedicated to shoes


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

oh and the lingerae stores get them real good...La Senza here has nice solid doors to sneck behind


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmm....shoes.....

I've dragged dh into victorias secret as punishment too, although he doesn't usually feel all that punished when I buy stuff!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2003)

> db plie squats: 3 sets of 10reps3x60lbs



SS that weight seems high for plie squats.  Make sure you are not upping on your toes and that you rest all your weight on your butt.  With all your weight on your butt you will find it alot more challenging and it will put more resistance on your abductors and adductor.  I can barely do 35lbs with proper form and they hurt like no tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

i agree that weight is REALLY high...i cant even hold a 60lb db for 10reps.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

I do know that the weights this gym had were totally outa whack and I think I ended up doing 45lbs, I don't remember girls I am sorry.  I will have to do them again at my gym with the weights being a bit more consistent and see what happens.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

9/3/03  No Carb Day

6:30am: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp salsa
9:30am: 1 scoop of protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
12:30pm: 4oz chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1 tsp hemp
3:30pm: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil, cucumbers
7:00pm: steak and 1 cup lettuce


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

9/3/03  Arms & Abs

Bench Dips w/ plate: 4 sets until failure1x25lbs, 3x35lbs 12-14 reps

superset 1: Long Bar Curls: 3 sets of 12repshad to use the cable long bar there were so many freaking people-50lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs
superset 1: DB Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12reps12.5, 10, 7.5

triset 1: Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10reps60lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs
triset 1: Lying Cable Extensions: 3 sets of 12reps50lbs, 40, 40
triset 1: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps12.5, 12.5, 10

triset 2: Decline 15lb Crunches: 2 sets of 20repshad to drop weight on the third set to finish the set
triset 2: Reverse Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15repsOMG I WANTED TO DIE!!!!!!!!!
triset 2: Kneeling Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 20reps100lbs x 3

I think to day was the day all the tiny and way hot girls were in the gym, made me feel inferior, oh well.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

Morning SS .....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

hello DJ


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Heya SS-- I like what it says for your location... "Trying to match J'bo's hotness!!
Lmao.. ME TOO!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

he he i need to remotivate myself a bit right now, i had some abs last week and they are all gone also.  Plus I am still waiting for my monthly visitor to come


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Plus I am still waiting for my monthly visitor to come



That is probably the only reason why you're abs are gone, I'll bet they'll be back once your best friend is gone!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

god i hope it comes soon, cause darren will be here in ten days, plus it is late, it should have been here by now.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

oh it may be that i quit like everything, BC, the trib and lost like 5 pounds, so maybe that could  have something to do with it, but who knows, I want it to come nOW!!


----------



## Ashtyn (Sep 3, 2003)

ss what are your stats and your results? im curious now to see if you noticed dramatic progress on this eating and workout plan. are your measurements changing at all you went down a pants size didnt you so your wasit is benefiting. how about the areas that you needed work on most stuff like that.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

well, i don't know measurements, but as of now, my legs have gotten larger and my butt has also, but in the good way.  My waist has weittled down a bit, not a ton but a little.  I got measured last tuesday and had lost 4% BF and lost 5lbs, not a huge change but this has been a major battle and a guessing game on what will work for me.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

I am not feeling like I should ba where I need to be but I have only been running this diet for about two weeks max now.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

hey hun


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

9/4/03  HIGH CARB DAY

6:30am- 5 whites, 1 whole, 1/2c oats, 1/2 grapefruiit
9:30am- 1 scoop protein, 1tsp hemp, tomato and cuces
12:30pm- 4oz chicken, 2c broccoli, 1 tsp hemp, 3/4c brown rice, 1/2 grapefruit
3:30pm-1 scoop protein, 3oz potato red, 1/2c brown rice
7pm-4oz steak, 2c cuces


  35min HIIT on elliptical


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

good morning


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

Shorty...i am noticing that you are dropping your weights as you go through sets...you should be using the same or heavier weights as you lift...only thing that moves down are your reps

btw morning. i am busier than hell /FONT]


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi shortandsweet!
High carb day will be fun today!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah I was just worn out as I was workiong out last night.  Sorry hun  I just don't have anyone to spot me so I don't want to hurt myself, I will do that tomorrow.

And hello ebveryone, my internet has been down teh last two days at work.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

well then say your doing db curls: warm up with 12's then go to 15's and then 20's...you wont get hurt you just need to lift heavy


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

ok babe i wil do this    how are you doing??????  I am doing good, not bloated as bad today, but legs are feeling kinda chunky, but what is new,   I am so hard on myself gosh dangit, ok, no mroe whining talk


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

whine whine whine you want some cheese with you whine? 
are you up 2.5" on your thighs? no i did not think so...so CLAM IT 

i am going nuts here...its so busy i woke up at 7am and did not eat til 11am  and then my lunch sucked and i had a pepsi and a cookie  damn work...i even forgot to pee i was so busy...so i gotta go but will chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

ok hun, good luck, loves and kiss


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Checklist per old journal:

Things to get accomplished this week:
-pics of suits to jenny
-book hair 
-book makeup
-find pics of hair and makeup that you like
-buy pro tan and jan tana bronzer
-pose pose pose
-send jenny pics of all 4 sides of you posing


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

-keep tanning 2 times a week
-pick up baby wipes 
-pick up johnsons baby oil in GEL FORM
-get a dyna band for pumping up back stage
-figure out earrings and accesories to wear
-book nail apt for 1 week before contest
-figure out if you need to pre-register
-get bio done for registration
-get bikini bite to stick suit to butt 
-pick up vaseline for teeth


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

yes mam, can these wat by any chance til after the 15th when i have money again??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

of course.
just making a list and checkin it twice.
gonna find out whos hotty and nice.
cause shorty is going on stage


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Good Morning SS!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2003)

-pick up vaseline for teeth   I'm afraid to ask this, but why?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

NT...because when you are on stage the bright lights dry your mouth out and make it impossible to smile without your lips stickin to  your teeth...tricks of the trade i tell yah


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

i know this women who is strong and determined.
she is sweet and giving, loving and beautiful.
she is a wonderful friend that you know would always be there when you need her.
her name is shorty and she is the best 

i am sitting here eating the YUMMY cookies she mailed me.  who could ask for a better friend.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

now don't go telling everyone i made cookies  LOL  or I may have to start my own cookie mailing service


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

SS You are such a wonderful person!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm  i think stacey needs a pick me up to    you like cookies stacey????


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

you will cause these are dreamy


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

he he, i am glad you like them, i knew the peanut butter would be a hit


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

yah and i did not know that there was pb chips in them and i think i almost killed one of my employees  damnit she might have a reaction now


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

oh no, i hope she is ok, yikes, i will send you some normal ones you can give to her    since i have to go grocery shopping AGAIN!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

Baby wipes??????  gel baby oil??????        sounds kinky


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

well, i am getting all lubed up for j to come and visit


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

What is she bringing with her, a homewrecker!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL  anything and everything and the baby wipes are to clean up afterwards


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

or I could substitute my tongue, its like the quicker picker upper


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh I just bought some of that nectar protein, no carbs, no fat, and got the berry flavor, and problem I had with a sweet tooth are gone now, this stuffstuff is the BEST!!!!!  Knocks Prom3 outa the water!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hmmmmmmmmm  i think stacey needs a pick me up to    you like cookies stacey????



OMG I LOVEEEEEEE COOKIES.. think I may make some this weekend!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

hmmmmmm  you aren't allergic to anything are you hun???  Cause I may have to make you what I made J'bo, i have some stuff leftover too


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Nope I'm not allergic to Nothing!!
Really I was kidding girlie..you don't have to make me cookies  Your soooooo sweet!!!!!!


psssst....I lUV chocolate, I lUV penut butter, I LUV oatmeal, I lUV nuts..
hehehehehe


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

SOOO You got that protein pwd. huh? Man I was looking for it this past weekend.. Is that the exact name you got "berry"

I know DVLMN has Cherry.. 
I want someeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

it is actualy called, very berry cherry, it is berry and cherry, it tastes like a jolly rancher!!!!!!!  and ok missy all i need is your addy and I will be sending you some cookies on monday


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 5, 2003)

oh, you tried the berry cherry? I have the apple and LOVE IT!! I'm going to try the cherry berry next I think!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

OH YEAH THIS STUFF IS AWESOME, I WILL GET THE APPLE NEXT


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 5, 2003)

I had the Cherry and just got the Apple. Apple is actually even better than Cherry. I would definitely reccomend getting some.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

I LOVE THE CHERRY GARCIA......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

mmmmmmm, gonna have to get that next.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

Are you guys talking about Ice cream??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

i want the apple and then ice cream post comp


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> it is actualy called, very berry cherry, it is berry and cherry, it tastes like a jolly rancher!!!!!!!  and ok missy all i need is your addy and I will be sending you some cookies on monday


 :bounce:     

ARE YOU SERIOUS???? OMG YOU ARE JUST TOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For real? girl you really don't have to make me them!!! lol

now I gotta get the berry cherry protein


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

yes i am serious i will make cookies, i love to cook but have few people to cook for.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

I have a vision of SS in an apron, ONLY,  bending over into the oven with her awesome ass in full view of my hungry eyes,  woo hooo


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> yes i am serious i will make cookies, i love to cook but have few people to cook for.



I know I love to cook tooooo!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

YOU ALL ARE TO SWEET, SAWHEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

9/5/03  Leg Day

Superset 1-
Low Smith Squats - 12x50lbs, 12x70lbs, 12x80lbs(with spot)
Lying Leg Curls - 10x40lbs, 10x 50lbs, 10x60lbs

Superset 2 -
Adductors - 15x70lbs, 15x80lbs, 15x90lbs
Walking Lunges - 3x8 sets @ 25lbs in both hands

Superset 3-
Leg Press - 10x360lbs, 10x360lbs, 10x360lbs (with spot)
Hack Squats  10x20lbs, 10x40lbs, 10x60lbs

OMG  I seriously thought I was going to fall over or pass out during the last superset.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

great workout hun.
those are crazy leg press weights 
talk tomorrow i am drained


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

ok today is a crazy busy day, am picking up a friend at 9:30am then going to the pre-juding o a show to see the figure gals and to see a girlfriend do the fitness comp.  Then it is home to eat and watch some of the Oregon Duck football game, actually stopping by a friends house first to sa hi and drop some stuff off and pick some stuff up.  Then hit the gym around 2-3pm, then over to a friends at 5pm to watch another football game.  Then dinner at 8ish with my close friends from the gym, there are like 15 of us.  SO I will be off and on all day.:bounce:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 6, 2003)

Have fun at the fitness show today! I need to go to one of those for some motivation. I bet they're great!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

9/6/03   Shoulders and Abs  

triset 1: Seated Smith Military: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x30lbs, 9x35lbs
triset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x7.5lbs, 10x10lbs
triset 1: Bent Over Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x7.5lbs, 10x10lbs

triset 2: DB Overhead Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10 reps - 25lbsx8, 25lbsx10 (w/assist)
triset 2: Standing DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x7.5lbs, 10x10lbs(w/assist)
triset 2: Lying Incline Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x5lbs, 10x5lbs (OMG I WAS DYING, had to take rests in order to finish all ten)

triset 3: Front DB Raises: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x10lbs, 10x12.5lbs
triset 3: Seated Cable Rear Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x30lbs, 10x40lbs
triset 3: DB Shrugs: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x17.5lbs, 10x20lbs

Megaset: 2 sets
15 lb swiss ball crunches: 15reps
15 lb decline crunches: 10reps
15 lb oblique raises: 5reps each side
hanging oblique lifts: 5reps each side
decline reverse crunches: 10reps
bench v-sits: 10reps 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  MY ABS HURT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh went to the show and I have so much motivation to get to the best I can be.  The girls in the figure round were AWFUL!!!!!!  Major jiggle but, non symetrical, didn't know the poses, weren't tanned, AWFUL!!!!!I know I want to kick some ass and I had a great workout and left a sweaty mess to prove it


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 6, 2003)

Shorty...you can lift way more then 7.5lbs on db laterals hun.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

I am doing them straight armed, not bent arm, seriously, I had a spotter to watch my form.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

See Shorty... I do read from time to time!  

Lookin good minus all the jonesing for sweets.  At least you don't want a donut!    

Remember what I said about the Clen-x!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

good morning, SS!

I had a bad night...food wise..I think I ate all your sweets....oohh..man gona pay for it!
Have a great day!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

You and DAve thank for finding your way over, I swear Burner one of these days I will rite you back when you are still online.  OK class today so I am up so early    But then hiit on the treadmill and then 20 min at a high incline.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

*hair do ...*

Morning SS ...
Here are a couple of pics of the hair do from weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

and one more


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Cutestuff! 

You're doing so good sweetie!  Do you feel almost comp ready?  
Have a great day back in school, I bet they'll all be impressed by your hotness


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Wow NT, that's really cool


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks Jenny!  I almost outshone the bride and groom this past weekend.     I had many people asking if they could take a picture of me just because of my hair.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Haha, don't you dare show up at my wedding like that


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

NT THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!! 

little freaky..but only you could pull that off..it looks Tight!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, don't you dare show up at my wedding like that



and I was the best man.  

Now why couldn't I show up at your wedding like that?  When I get my invite, you give me a list of colours that would be acceptable.     I did match the wedding colours pretty good though.  Most thought that I choose the colours because of the wedding, but really, it was my daughter who choose the colours.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

NT lets go to Jenny's weddin together sportin afros


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!
> 
> little freaky..but only you could pull that off..it looks Tight!!



a little freaky ...   It is really bright then sun and I'm still adjusting to it.  No one at work bats an eye anymore though.  

JBo ... I'm in for that.  We'll make sure everyone knows that we're on the brides side ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

oh it will be known alright


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

hey now hello everyone!!!!!!!!  NT I LOVE THE HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am so proud to have this in my journal   

Jenny-  No especially after watching my friends show last weekend I feel so far from comp ready.  I know I need some major work caue after watching all those girl have jiglle butts I do no want that!!!!!!!!!!!!  Plus I don't want to pose like a retard  LOL   

Hey stacey, don't worry about the cokies, I wil just send them to our tequila lover and maybe to NT and the Mrs and the cutie pie daughter


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

and :cheeky to you too DJ


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks SS ... I posted the pics on your request.  

and if you'd like to send cookies, I'm sure I can fit them in somewhere.   

I will have to see if anyone had a digital pic of little miss NT.  She was the flower girl/ring bearer at the wedding.  She had a special dress and had her hair done with the bride and bride's maids ... she looked so very cute!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

man.. I REALLLLLY Want the cookies!!!!! What kind are they??? 
Do tell..


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

awww Nt I bet she looked soooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

the cookies are chocolate with peanut butter chips in them


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

ohhh crap.. just send them !!!!!!!!!!!!YUM YUM YUM!!!! LMAO!! I'm hooked.. or maybe NT and I can split them..

but doesn't that cost a lot to mail???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

nbo not at all    plus to make you all happy and tummies full is soooooo worth it since I can't eat them


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

well.. I'm not suppose to eat them either.. LMAO..but I would love to try them and I can always share w/ Matt..

Just don't want you to have to spend to much! ya know!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm not afraid of cookies ...  ... neither is little miss NT.  Mrs.NT shouldn't have any yet but I'm sure she could eat them. 

She could use them as she will be recovering from her BA surgery in a couple of weeks - next Wednesday in fact.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

hey then honey, I will split them so you get like two


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

well then this is perfect timing then NT, it takes about a week or so to get to Canadia


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Your sooo funny..your going to mail me 2 cookies..hahaha!!! Thats perfect!~!!!!  

OMG NT..I didn't know that was sooooo SOON!! *Duh though..you have been saying September forever!! IS SHE NERVOUS?? Shes going to do just fine.. I am going to have mine done again after I'm done w/ my kids... wish I would have gone bigger... 
TELL HER GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

not yet ... she hasn't said anything about it, although I'm expecting that to change come the weekend.  

I will tell her for sure.  I'm taking the Wed-Fri off to be at her beck and call.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

you are so wonderful NT, and tell me all about it cause I want to get mine done in like 2 years after I graduate


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

NT Thats awesome your going to be there for her!!!!

My Mom took care of me when I had my BA done..(matt and I were not married)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

I will give you the run down on all the particulars.    Someone had to be there for her from what we hear, and her mom would only give her grief about having it done.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hey now hello everyone!!!!!!!!  NT I LOVE THE HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am so proud to have this in my journal
> 
> Jenny-  No especially after watching my friends show last weekend I feel so far from comp ready.  I know I need some major work caue after watching all those girl have jiglle butts I do no want that!!!!!!!!!!!!  Plus I don't want to pose like a retard  LOL
> ...



and who might that tequila lover be   i loved those cookies  

nt is she getting them under or over the muscle?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

hi hottie, i have missed you today, I am so tired and hungry and want a nap, but my damn car is getting new tiresd and i am at fuqqing qwork and was not suppossed to work today, so i am in a pissy mood    have missed talking to you.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

i wasnt on all day either...no shorty no j'bo  nah i was too tired to concentrate on two things...gonna have a nap...what time are you getting home from work? can we pose tonight?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

i don't know when i will be home, i should have been home now, but i am waiting for my car to be done.  Then I need to do Hiit tonight.  I should be home by 6-7pm my time.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nt is she getting them under or over the muscle?


under the muscle


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Shorty! 

How was the first day back in school? 
Aww, I'm sorry you're not feeling ready, I'm sure you are a lot more ready than you feel! How many weeks now?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

I am under five weeks I am ok now, did my cardio and I feel wayyyyyyy better, what the heck are you doing up so early????????


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> under the muscle



is she nuts  if she is going that big why would she do that?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> is she nuts  if she is going that big why would she do that?



because that is what she wants.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

Morning SS!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

what up NT, guess what good mood is back     :bounce:


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

How is that batch of cookies coming?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

hehe they are done, and i woke up last night starving and almost ate one, but no worries they are ALL still there, I just got a drink of water and went back to bed


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hehe they are done, and i woke up last night starving and almost ate one, but no worries they are ALL still there, I just got a drink of water and went back to bed




good girl  you are kickin some major ass girl...hey isnt your suit gonna be done this weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

What color is your suit???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

shorty...please post your last couple of weeks plan that i posted here...i cant find it in all the whoring.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

ok brb


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Monday Sept.1st (chest & back)
Cardio: 25 min HIIT on bike

superset 1: V-Bar Pulldowns: 4 sets of 10reps
superset 1: Pec Dec: 4 sets of 10reps

superset 2: Bent-Over DB Rows: 4 sets of 8reps
superset 2: DB Flat Flyes: 4 sets of 12reps

triset 1: Seated V-Bar Rows: 4 sets of 10reps
triset 1: Incline Smith Press: 4 sets of 12reps
triset 1: Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4 sets of 6reps

Tuesday Sept.2nd
Cardio: 35min on high incline tread

Wednesday Sept.3rd (arms and abs) 

Bench Dips w/ plate: 4 sets until failure

superset 1: Long Bar Curls: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: DB Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12reps

triset 1: Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10reps
triset 1: Lying Cable Extensions: 3 sets of 12reps
triset 1: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps

triset 2: Decline 15lb Crunches: 2 sets of 20reps
triset 2: Reverse Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Kneeling Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 20reps

Thursday Sept.4th
Cardio: 35min HIIT on cross trainer

Friday Sept.5th (legs)

superset 1: Low Smith Squats: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10reps

superset 2: Adductors: 3 sets of 15reps
superset 2: Walking Lunges: 3 sets of 8reps

superset 3: Leg Press: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 3: Hack Sqauts: 3 sets of 10reps

Saturday Sept.6th (shoulders and abs) 

triset 1: Seated Smith Military: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: Bent Over Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps

triset 2: DB Overhead Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 2: Standing DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 2: Lying Incline Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps

triset 3: Front DB Raises: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 3: Seated Cable Rear Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 3: DB Shrugs: 2 sets of 10 reps

Megaset: 2 sets
15 lb swiss ball crunches: 15reps
15 lb decline crunches: 10reps
15 lb oblique raises: 5reps each side
hanging oblique lifts: 5reps each side
decline reverse crunches: 10reps
bench v-sits: 10reps 

Sunday Sept.7th
REST

Monday Sept.8th
Cardio: 45 min (20 HIIT on tread, 25 high incline tread)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

one is exactly like one of J'bo's, this is my two piece, the black velvet with the sequins and soarkles all over it.  The one piece is a crushed royal velvet, cut almost exactly like j'bo's one piece from the manitoba comp.  I am going to add soem sequins to the one piece to spice it up a bit.

J thanks for reminding me, calling her will be on my to do list today.  I am only goihng to work a half day since I have so much to take care of.    Oh I am so ready this for this comp    I am getting goosebumps just talking about it.

BF  you sound like you are feeling much better


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

your damn rights your almost ready


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

I was posing this morning J, I think I almost got the lYnn pose down we were talking about, it looks kick ass     :bounce:  I AM SO HYPER TODAY!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

*Tuesday Sept 9th (chest & back)*

superset 1: Lat Pulldowns: 4 sets of 10reps
superset 1: Pec Dec: 4 sets of 10reps

superset 2: Bent-Over BB Rows: 4 sets of 8reps
superset 2: DB Incline Swiss Ball Flyes: 4 sets of 12reps

triset 1: Seated Rope Rows: 4 sets of 10reps
triset 1: Flat Smith Press: 4 sets of 12reps
triset 1: Bent Over Cable Rows: 4 sets of 6reps

*Wednesday Sept 10th*
Cardio: 45 min (20 HIIT on tread (1 on 1 off), 25 high incline tread)

*Thursday Sept 11th (arms and abs)* 

Assisted Bench Dips: 4 sets until failure

superset 1: Cable Curls: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: Cable Rope Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12reps

triset 1: Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10reps
triset 1: Lying Cable Extensions: 3 sets of 12reps
triset 1: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps

triset 2: Decline 25lb Crunches: 2 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Reverse Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Standing Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps

*Friday Sept 12th*
Cardio: 35min HIIT on cross trainer (30 on 30 off)

*Saturday Sept 13th (legs)*

superset 1: Narrow Leg Press: 3 sets of 12reps
superset 1: Single Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 10reps

superset 2: Adductors: 3 sets of 15reps
superset 2: Plie Squats: 3 sets of 8reps

superset 3: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10reps
superset 3: SL Deads: 3 sets of 10reps

*Sunday Sept 14th (shoulders and abs)* 

triset 1: Arnold Presses: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: Standing DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: Reverse Pec Dec: 2 sets of 10 reps

triset 2: Smith Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 2: Seated DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 2: Lying Incline Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps

triset 3: Front DB Raises: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 3: Seated Cable Rear Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps
triset 3: Upright BB Rows: 2 sets of 10 reps

Megaset: 2 sets
15 lb swiss ball crunches: 15reps
15 lb decline crunches: 10reps
15 lb oblique raises: 5reps each side
hanging oblique lifts: 5reps each side
decline reverse crunches: 10reps
bench v-sits: 10reps 

*Monday Sept 15th*
REST

*Tuesday Sept 16th*
Cardio: 45 min (20 HIIT on tread, 25 high incline tread)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

i am hyper too...i am going mud wrestlin tonight


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

nice that sounds like so much fun and workouts look sweeeeeeeeeeet    I am so ready to kick some ass tonight in the gym.......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

i just changed the grips around and some of the workouts. dont change what works


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

that is cool, i will call a girlfriend tonight and see if she wants to workout so she can spot me or I will have the boys help me


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

A spot?  Hmmnn... I'll spot you on SLDL's!  

Seriously, looks great shorty and well planned out routine by J'Queen!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks dave I will post the weights as soon as I get home.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

9/9/03   CHest and Back

superset 1: Lat Pulldowns: 4 sets of 10reps - 10x50, 10x60, 8x70, 10x70lbs(with assist)  This IS A NEW HIGH!!!!
superset 1: Pec Dec: 4 sets of 10reps - 10x50, 10x60, 10x75, 10x90   THIS IS A NEW HIGH!!!!!

superset 2: Bent-Over BB Rows: 4 sets of 8reps - 8x50, 8x60, 8x70, 8x80
superset 2: DB Incline Swiss Ball Flyes: 4 sets of 12reps -  12x15, 12x17.5, 12x20, 9x27.5  NEW HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

triset 1: Seated Rope Rows: 4 sets of 10reps - 10x50, 10x60, 10x70, 10x70  NEW HIGH!!!!!!!!!
triset 1: Flat Bench Free Press: 4 sets of 12reps - 12x20, 12x30, 12x30, 12x35
triset 1: Bent Over Cable Rows: 4 sets of 6reps6x90, 6x100, 6x110, 6x120

OMG this was the best workout I have had in a long tme I was freaking rocking and hit so many new highs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wanna do this for the rest of my and I am loving the training and the cardio even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

Congrats Shorty!  Looking great and it's nice to see your weights increase!  Un- freakin' incredible!  

Good Job!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

WOW Shorty  great jog hun...keep a liftin


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

God damnit I am so pissed right now.  I stay up late waiting to talk to darren cause i haven't fuqqing talked to hm all day and then he fuqqing has me on the phone while he talks to someone else for 20 minutes.  By now it is close to 10:30pm and I have to be up at 5am to do fuqqing cardio.  Then when I finally call him back I am so wide awak I have no fuqqing idea how the hell I am going to get to sleep, he just talks  to himself and says like nothing to me.  Then it is oh I need to sleep now sorry for not talking talk to you tomorrow.  Whatever I just should have fallen asleep when I was fuqqing tired because now I m all worked up and pissed off and can not sleep.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh and to make things even better I get a letter and here is some of it.

"I am so sorry that I have been such a flake. I am soooooo busy and I am having difficulties in general with life. I am actually going to be out of touch for a couple weeks. I need to take a mental pause from my life for a bit, but I'll get back to you as soon as I am back at a phone and e-mail. Outdoor school will be good for me. 

How's the diet and workouts going? I have been having some pretty good workouts and my diet is so standard now that I eat it without thinking about it. I'm sure you're looking incredible. 

Street Vibrations is in a couple. Are you going? Is Darren? I need to e-mail him. E-mail me back soon so I can catch up with you for a couple days before I take off. "

This was from the gal whp was suppossed to help me who lives here, right near me, and now she is fucking flaking yet again......This so bites and to make things even more pissy for me, I didn't even get to tell darren and he obviously doesn't seem to care.  He nevr says hey you are doing an awesome job or wow look at all the effort you are doing or man you look great.  NOOOOOOOOOOO  I am so pissed right now I am ready to freaking cry


----------



## Jenny (Sep 9, 2003)

aww Pam, I'm sorry!! that truley sucks!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> 
> This was from the gal whp was suppossed to help me who lives here, right near me, and now she is fucking flaking yet again......This so bites and to make things even more pissy for me, I didn't even get to tell darren and he obviously doesn't seem to care.  He nevr says hey you are doing an awesome job or wow look at all the effort you are doing or man you look great.  NOOOOOOOOOOO  I am so pissed right now I am ready to freaking cry



I am so sorry to hear this!  I wish J'bo and I could be there to cheer you up!  Check your pm!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

honey those men are no good 
we got eachother and i wish that i was there for you last night.
we are almost done this and you are an amazing women.
sometimes people dont understand what we go through to get into contest shape.
some friends ditch and run and to me they really arent friends if they cant be there for you when you need them.
i wish i could be there damnit


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Ah...the pre contest mood swings!  You're definitely developing into a competitor!   

We have all been through this stuff and it really sucks, so I'm sorry to hear about it.  Unfortunately it comes with contest prep territory.  Just try to breathe every time you feel like screaming or come here and vent all over your journal.  It will help!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank you everyone for being there, I am sorry I seem like such a whiny baby sometimes, I just had to get it out.  I called him back last night and made him talk to me, and he did and I may have been in tears but it felt good to hear him actually tell me I have made so much progress and that he is proud and amazed by me and everything I am doing.  I don't need constant attention but when he is not here I just need some words to know he actually is paying attention and cares abotu wha is going on in my life.

The only thing he said is that he wants to make sue I don't lose sight on school and have this over shadow my life.  It is ok, because that would never happen, I know how important school is to me. 

So with that beng said I feel 8 million times better.     I am off to do my morning hiit, even when my calves are already on fire     If I am not back in one hour, send a search party  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

I will send a search party hun...glad that you feel better 
I am damn tired


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

LOL  for some reason I am not now  LOL  OMG MY LEGS HURT!!!!!!  I forgot how much running kills your legs and my chest already is sore just imagine tomorrow it will be worsse


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

SS hey honey! I'm sorry about you being upset earlier honey!!!! That totally sucks about the girl who was suppose to help you. What a flake is right!!! AT LEAST you have J'bo helping you out!! your going to be fine sweetie!!

I'm sooo glad you called Darren back & that your feeling much better now... thats awesome!!!!

 take care sweetie!! YOU ARE GOING TO ROCK at your upcoming show!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey SS........


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

You guys are seriously all so awesome, J'bo, David, DJ, Stacey, JEnny, everyone!!!!!  I am a sweaty mess did my hiit cardio and my calves hurt even more now!!!!!  Well off to do homework and get ready for work at 11am.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am damn tired



did a night of partying wear you out?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  for some reason I am not now  LOL  OMG MY LEGS HURT!!!!!!  I forgot how much running kills your legs and my chest already is sore just imagine tomorrow it will be worsse



thats such a funny smilie...so under used  suck it up babe and make Ben (ben gay that is) your best friend 

make sure that you stretch those baby calves out ss...maybe a hot tub is in order 

NT...it was a dull night i was tired before i even got there...plus the mud wrestlers were LAME.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2003)

I would love to sit in a hot tub with SS rubbing her calves down, just put that lil leg up on my shoulder and rub away!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

HEY SS


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

9/11/03  Arm Workout

Assisted Bench Dips: 4 sets until failure    Did one set unassisted and then 3 sets at like 4pounds assist

superset 1: Cable Curls: 3 sets of 12reps  30x12, 40x12, 30x12
superset 1: Cable Rope Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12reps12x20, 12x30, 12x40

triset 1: Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10reps10x30, 10x40, 10x50
triset 1: Lying Cable Extensions: 3 sets of 12reps[CLOR=deeppink]12x30, 12x40, 12x40[/COLOR]
triset 1: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps8x10, 8x12.5, 8x12.5

Arm workout felt like crap, like I was tired when I was done but no good pump.

triset 2: Decline 25lb Crunches: 2 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Reverse Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Standing Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps 15x80, 15x90, 15x100


OMG ab workout was great though!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok sorry I haven't been around much today, I have school now so some days I have to do school and then come straight to work so it is hard for me to whore around and chat it up. But I just had to come and say    to you all


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

AWWW!  right back at ya babe!!

School is first!! We know that cupcakes!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

hey SS


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

and you both should be expecting treats and Mr NT with your mail system I don't know how long it will take.  But    to you too and the mrs and lil one


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

where are your weights missy


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

YEAH!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!    Your the best.. 
I'm making you my famous penutbutter/oatmeal/choc. chip cookies AFTER your comp.. if you like that kind?? I can take whatever u want out!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

OHHHH  I LOVE THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!

And missy jenny, no waggiong that finger at me, I haven't gone yet     I am going to pick up suits now!!!!!!!!!    then off ot gym and then to my folks house to take pics for you and so you can see suits


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

Sounds like a hectic evening for you, shortstuff!    As for the suits, what colors are you going for?  Let's see, I guess maybe, a 
blue-ish and or, red/pink?  Just guessing.  


BTW,  Shorty!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

yes yes yes it sounds like a great plan.

p.s make sure that you have that camera loaded up for when dave and i get there so that we can post lots of pics for everyone


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

Correction!  Pictures of YOU TWO!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

correction pictures of YOU and US


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 11, 2003)

YES!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

pics of hot, athletic chicks! who needs Girls Gone Wild?
we've got: 
Babes Gone Buff!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

I think I like that Burner... maybe you should do that version... well maybe, you and I should do that version.... go across the country and do the "Women of Buff/Buff ladies gone wild" video's and sell them online and at BB/Fitness shows.....  

And you know what?  If they don't sell, then, hell, we have a great collection of hotties and huge collection of hottie friend's.  I know quite a few I can start with.....

I can start with the "two mermaids" that like to play in mud!  

Hiya Shorty and everyone else!  good morning/afternoon!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

sounds like a grand idea, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

Good morning, SS!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> correction pictures of YOU and US



Everyone wants to see pictures of two hotties... not me!  So double


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

i am NOT mud wrestling...unless its with Shorty


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

well I think we can plan all of that    And good morning all you early morning people.  Oh wait, it is early morning here and normal times there.  I am off to do cardio but will be back and then will post weights for my beauty


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> and you both should be expecting treats and Mr NT with your mail system I don't know how long it will take.  But    to you too and the mrs and lil one


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok Mrs J'bo I am osting weights from yesterday Now    And I didn;t like that HIIT one bit, the 30 secods on and 30 seconds off..........MY CHEST HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  25 sprints and I am pooped   LOL     But it feels great now


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

good hun and dont forget that DARREN will be coming soon and so he can give you massages and hugs  and dave and i will be there soon


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

I am so excited, man I was a mess last night and then today I feel like a million bucks, holding water from yesterday but that is a given on the day after high carb day, but sweated like a piggy this morning


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am NOT mud wrestling...unless its with Shorty



I completely agree with that bc/ I am NOT rolling in the mud with anyone.  Even if it was with Carmen Electra!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh if she asked you you would so wrestle with her    dont even try that


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I completely agree with that bc/ I am NOT rolling in the mud with anyone. * Even if it was with Carmen Electra!!!!*



on most things I agree with you, but turning down rolling in the mud with a hottie like Carmen Electra, J'Bo, Shorty, Jenny ... you must be crazy man!    Tell you want, if you ever get such an offer, you can phone me and I'll gladly take your place.  I'm always there to make friend's lives easier if possible.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok here is alittle update on how I feel.  Feel better then yesterday, water retention has gone down a bit, but still not feeling super hot or anything because legs are so swollen right now my pants are TIGHT.  Forget this oh yeah your clothes will get so loose on you, my pants are getting tighter in the thigh.    Oh well just an update.


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh if she asked you you would so wrestle with her    dont even try that



I'm trying it!  

NT, I will definitely let you know!  

Shorty,


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm trying it!
> 
> NT, I will definitely let you know!
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok I am feeling much better bout my legs, looking better in the mirror    Will post weights tomorrow


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

geeze shorty you sure are up and down girly.
that means your responding to the carb cycling.
thats a good thing.
tell darren i said hello.

oh and you should see the wicked hat and jacket i just bought.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 14, 2003)

yeah i wanna see, yeah i am such a ball of emtions right now it sucks.  Like I feel absolutely huge today, and like I am never going to make it and then come like an hour later I am fine.  Man it sucks being a girl  LOL    I will pm you when darren leaves, we just got back from the shoulder workout, i added a drop set at the end for a final burn and will post weights after he leaves.   

Hope you had a great weekend!!!!!  Loves hun


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

hi hun...glad to hear from you.
hormones are hard the last couple of weeks before a competition.
as i am thinking...we should tweak the diet again.
pm me your food and i will look it over.
yes it sucks being a girl.
k no it doesnt cause i had a WICKED time last night.
danced 4 hours straight high on vodka/redbulls.
had a great workout yesterday and now i am ready to go gettem.

talk later hun


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

i am glad that tomorrow is a FULL REST day shorty...you need it.
so take time to relax and hot tub 
night precious


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Shorty 

Full of emotions?  Oh, do I know how that feels?  
might have something to do with quitting BC too, right? I quit mine friday, so I guess I'm in for a ride   Did you see quitting effecting bodyfat levels? 

I miss you and J'Bo, I need to take time to do some whoring soon!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Shorty!  Long time no talk!  

A day of rest is a an excellent day!  You deserve it!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, well I am off, slept in so I have to drive to school    Man I hate traffic, will be back in three hours


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

bye shorty


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

bye baby


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

hello


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

pssst


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey HotStuff! 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

what up mr hottie, where did that car come from mister??????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

well Ms. hottie fitness competitor, that truck is my toy. 

I'm eagerly awaiting this weeks mail.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Haha no hottie over here.  I am doing good, relaxing and cleaning the house and doing laudry and just catching up from a busy weekend with darren and speaking of that I have a new pic, well some new pics to post form the past few weekends.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Darren and I on top of Twin Peaks in San Francisco


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Darren and I out last saturday at the bar with our friends.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Aww, what a cute pic!  You look so good together! 
And you're one damn hottie


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

I love that last pic, you look so beautiful honey 

And yeah, Darren looks great too


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Shortys a Hotty 

Hey shorty when is your bf scheduled for?

and did you get your one piece yet?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

I pick up my one piece on Thursday she just called.  And BF will be in one week, and I am scared to death, I HATE THESE THINGS!!!!!

You guys are so sweet, really, thank you so much...........


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

hottie in the house!!  gggrrrrrrrrrrr ... nt scribbles in his note pad _ ... excuse me Darren, can hottie ... opps, I mean shorty come out and play ...   _


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

NT  you are too sweet


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

NT's note book is full of some really good stuff


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

oh ... Nt's notepad should be made into a XXX film.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> NT  you are too sweet



not as sweet as you ..... ggrrrrr


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

No seriously people Shorty left me a message on my machine last night and she has the CUTEST voice that i have ever heard in my life. I was ahhhhing the entire time i was listening to it 

I like XXX movie/note pads


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No seriously people Shorty left me a message on my machine last night and she has the CUTEST voice that i have ever heard in my life. I was ahhhhing the entire time i was listening to it
> 
> I like XXX movie/note pads



I want to leave a message on your machine.  

I can imagine Shorty's voice ...   It might even give Butterfly's voice a run for the cutest voice here on IM.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I like XXX movie/note pads



I'm sure my film might get banned and get some to raise their No Porn banners quickly.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

SS! OMG you two are so completely cute! Those are just the sweetest pictures I want to squeeze both your cheeks (umm...your's and Darrens I mean, not your other cheeks  )! You're such a little hottie!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

well thank you, but I think it may be the glow coming off me cause I am so happy, but we need new pics of you also


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

9/13/03   Leg Day

superset 1: Narrow Leg Press: 3 sets of 12reps - 270x12, 290x12, 310x12
superset 1: Single Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 10reps - 10x30, 10x40, 10x40  

superset 2: Adductors: 3 sets of 15reps - 15x70, 15x80, 15x90
superset 2: Plie Squats: 3 sets of 8reps - 8x35, 8x40, 8x45  I sweai I was doing correct form I promise I made sure to go slow and in cortol to make sure.  I used to do these with the long bar as squats.

superset 3: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10reps - 10x30, 10x40, 10x45
superset 3: SL Deads: 3 sets of 10reps - 10xlong bar + 20lbs, 10xlong bar + 40lbs, 10xlong bar + 40lbs

Then to do a burnout I did 2 sets of walking lunges with a 25lb weight in each hand.  Did 8 for each leg for 2 sets.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

9/14/03  Sunday  Shoulders

triset 1: Arnold Presses: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x 20, 9 x 22.5
triset 1: Standing DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x10lbs, 10x12.5lbs
triset 1: Reverse Pec Dec: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x60lbs, 10x65lbs

triset 2: Smith Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x20lbs, 10x30lbs
triset 2: Seated DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x7.5lbs, 10x10lbs
triset 2: Lying Incline Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x5lbs, 10x7.5lbs

triset 3: Front DB Raises: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x12.5, 10x15lbs
triset 3: Seated Cable Rear Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x25lbs, 10x30lbs
triset 3: Upright BB Rows: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x20lbs, 6x22.5lbs, 4x20lbs

Megaset: 2 sets
15 lb swiss ball crunches: 15reps
15 lb decline crunches: 10reps
15 lb oblique raises: 5reps each side
hanging oblique lifts: 5reps each side
decline reverse crunches: 10reps
bench v-sits: 10reps 

OK abs were ok not too hard this time, the reverse crunches were the hardest.  Shoulders was good and was tired afterwards, actually did a last drop set of isolated laterals on the machine to get a final burnout.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

hiya SS!
I think I just got tired form reading your workout!
cute pics!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks burner    you are too sweet


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

well, I do have my moments....
so..whay not in a good mood?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

just frustrated and my supporter darren left again yesterday    I want to reach my goal so badly that I want to make that I am throwing everything into this that I can.  So it takes a toll on you emotionally.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

I'll offer to hug and hold you while Darren is away - the things I will do


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks NT  I don't think he will mind


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

well then..where does the line start? leme guess..right behind NT?
I mean..I saw your pics...you're cute!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Thanks NT  I don't think he will mind



nt scribbles in notepad _ .............................. gulp_

speechless


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

wahoo! Way to start a trend, buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

hmm..maybe shorty can market this somehow.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Sweetie!! how are you?? how was your weekend?? 
I took off yesterday (horrible cramps) and I just got to work today to find COOKIES on my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Your sooo awesome!! Thank you so much!! I took a little taste of them already..girl they are YUMMY!!!!!! You are the bomb!!!! I know Matt will love them tooo (if theres any left...) lordy..guess I'll start my diet tomorrow..b/c theres no way I'm giving these up..haha!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH! 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

mmmmmm cookies 
morning our little baker


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> just frustrated and my supporter darren left again yesterday    I want to reach my goal so badly that I want to make that I am throwing everything into this that I can.  So it takes a toll on you emotionally.



Your going to do so good honey, I know you are!!!!! But I can totally understand what your going though..kinda..  I'm about to do the same thing.. Just GIVE IT My all! 
You rock.. keep your spirits up girlie.. I'll be sending you my cookies in a few weeks! 

Oh My God.. And you are SOOOOOOO PRETTY!! Your such a Hottie! I love Your pictures of You & Darren!! Hes Hot too!!!

Oh And I love your hair.. I'm thinking of cutting mine like that!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you stacey.....I feel way better today, go two nights sleep under my belt and just did cardio and am a sweaty mess so that always makes me feel beter.  I never have a perfect day with a little bit of endorphin rush from my workouts    I am a nut I know.  

I am actually thinking of growing mine out a bit, everyone seems to think I would look so good with a hair a little longer.  Plus Darren misses it BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey honey! I know what you mean about getting that endorphin rush in the mornings and feeling awesome afterwards!! I'm actually MISSING doing cardio in the mornings.. and am thinking of starting it up again! 

I love long hair--I just don't know if I'm brave enough to cut mine!
I bet you would look great with long hair!!! 
Glad your feeling better honey!!! SLEEP is good!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay SS-- I just had a little bite off one of the cookies (again) they are SO good!! I want your receipe..if you want to share!!  YUM YUM!! Thank you so much!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

I will PM it to you when I get home.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

and you can PM us your phone number .... nt hopes she won't notice this request with all the excitment about cookies going on.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

YEAH! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

NT have you gotten your cookies yet???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

NT you have to call her and listen to her sweet voice....its so precious


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT have you gotten your cookies yet???


not yet ... I'm hoping maybe tonight.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT you have to call her and listen to her sweet voice....its so precious



will do!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

SHUSH  it is not, someone told me I have a low voice


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

Eating donuts... is that what I see in your title??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

hahahah  I HAD 6 YESTERDAQY!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

HEY HONEY~~ Guess what??!! I'm making Cookies tomorrow night or Saturday & will be sending you some if you want them?? 
I don't want you to think I'm copying you.. just thought I'd share mine w/ you!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

And wait.. ment to react to this..

HOLY COW YOU HAD 6 DONUTS YESTERDAY.. WOMAN.. U must have been on a major sugarrush!!!
And YUM I'm SOOOO Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

BTW~ I just had half of one of your cookies!!  ( I ate 3 and Matt had the rest!!  ) THANKS!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

You are such a doll and I will make sure I eat some and share some


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

YEAH~ So you do want me to send them??? I don't have to.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

no hun I would love some    And yes I feel sooooooooo fat from eating all those donuts, I slept like a log last night though from the crash!@!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

I BET YOU SLEPT GOOD!!!!!! I do too after a big cheat!

Yeah, Then I'm sending them! 
I have to make some for my father in laws birthday (he loves them)--his bday is saturday..so I will mail them to ya this weekend!! I hope you like them!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh you are such a doll.  How are you doing?????  ENough about me how are you????


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG I have thew worst headache, I quit all stimulants no caffeine and no ephedra or anything, I HAVE A HEADACHE!!!!!!  I am going to have a diet coke, I have to get my head back to normal.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 18, 2003)

to SS, how you doing today?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

hey there how are you?????    I AM GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to hear.  How is training coming along??  I love this 11 to 7 schedule.......I work out in the morning with some light cardio and three days out of the week I do abs at night.  I will have to see how I adjust to working 9 to 5 for the next two months


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

well the training is done for this year, J and I have a new plan of attack, I am doibng a muchbigger and better show and I will be much bigger and better then also.  So I am just eating and eating and eating and relaxing right now


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG!! Six donuts!!! I just heard on the news that some girl in the Tanasbourne area put Krispy Kreme out of business!! Was that you?!! LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

http://www.krispykreme.com/featured.html

I ate 2 of these and 1 of the strawberry filled, one of the blueberry glazed, one of the apple cinnamon filled and one regular glazed.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Man!! I have to have one of those. Caramel is my absolute favorite thing in the whole world of sweet yummy stuff!!  I am going tomorrow and you are MEAN MEAN MEAN!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

I know and don't worry they hand you a fresh hot one as you walk in


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i want one of those


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

no trust me you don;t they are horrible  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

no means yes and terrible means delicious


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Yay! My hunny is going to bring me home one tomorrow so I can have it for breakfast!    I'm starting my comp journal the next day


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Good idea miss hottie who looks freaking amazing and looks better then most women at my gym who haven't even had a child.     Wow two hotties here at once I am so lucky.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

no, not me  but you? yes for sure!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

no you missy


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey hotties! 

Ooooh, I'm glad we don't have donuts like that in Sweden. Not sure if I would like them, but I feel safer not knowing 

Oh my, we're all going to be knockouts in May   I'm taking pics tonight or tonmorrow. I'm even thinking of bikini ones for major motivation 

Have a great Friday sweet things!  But I guess it's still thursday for all of ya


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

Its Friday now...and that means PIZZA day


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

Pizza??  Actually, I think that sounds good, J'bo bc/ I have to start moving more junk out of the place and clean up before I move soon!

Hiya Shorty... whereever you may be.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Hello, I just woke up    Man I love sleep!!!!  But I did not sleep so well last night


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

had a tummy ache from the kk's


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

No yesterday was clean diet, damn I eat well and not so good sleep    I slept better from the carb induced coma  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey Hotties!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

HI!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

Good morning!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

hiya shorty!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

heya hottie


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

burner / hotie..same thing..

how's yo? Me? I'm fine..still stumbling thru this relationship thing..
I am REALLY bad at it...but I am trying....
what did you do this weekend? I went to this BFE place in Wyoming, (Rock Springs) and rode ATV's Fridat and Saturday in some frigin HUGE snad dunes! Had a blast! On;y fleipped the ATV once..and rolled it over me...had a helmet..nothing got hurt..one calf a bit sore, but over all great weekend!
(We alsogot to make fun of allthe inbred Jed's in this town that time forgot about..)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

I am ok, have the headache from hell and i can';t even study it hurts so bad and I have a final tomorrow.  I am forcing myself to eat cause nothing sounds good and I am not even hungry........

I went to the Oregon vs. Michigan game yesterday and got a nasty sunburn on my face and i think i am a bit dehydrated.  It was a kick ass game and my abs hurt from yelling and bouncing up and down so much!!!!  It was a great game we kicked Michigan's ass and held a 300 yard team to -5 yards rushing


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

I bet yo are dehydrated a bit.....drink water..it might helpw/ the headache. Taken anything for it? have tieto take something and lie down for 30 for it to kick in?

I got some sun on my face and slight burns on my neck....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

that is the best but sucks at the same time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

what sux?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

when you hurt  from the burn but it is great to have real sun.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

gotcha.
I used to keep my hair REAL short in the military...I always got my head burned EVERY summer..that SUCKED! The shower...


----------

